# LOTR mentioned in last weeks episode of Angel



## Elbereth (Feb 4, 2004)

Last week LOTR got a shout out in last weeks episode of Angel. 

Apparently, Angel got wind that a mentally ill girl broke out of the insane assylum who had unusual strength and agility. Come to find out that 6 months ago, when Willow cast her spell give power to all the vampire slayer potentials...it gave this poor girl vampire slayer powers and dreams. 

So the watcher's council, newly refounded by Mr. Giles in England, sent their newly trained watcher, Andrew to bring this new potential back. 

Which brings me to the LOTR reference. 

As those of you who are familiar with Buffy the vampire slayer, Spike was burned to a crisp in the last episode of the series. Well, in Angel, Spike has been resurrected...and after a brief stint as a ghost...and is now back to his old self, including the nifty soul. 

Well, you can imagine how excited Andrew was to see Spike, alive and well. 
So when he saw Spike he exclaimed: 

*"Spike! It's really you! You're just like the White Wizard, reborn again from the depths of the Balrogs Pit!"*

It was truly priceless! It was so funny I nearly peed myself when I heard it!  A definate must see for all LOTR fans who watch Buffy & Angel. 

But that is not all:

The other LOTR reference was when Andrew mentioned that Spike was a "brooding Aragorn type" 

It was too too funny. 

I definately recommend that you keep your eyes peeled for reruns of that episode...it is hilarious!


----------



## Inderjit S (May 8, 2004)

It was indeed hilarious. Angel never fails to make me laugh, LoTR references or not.


----------

